# Please help with my labs.....



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi -

I am hoping someone can shed some light on these labs, etc. for me.

I just had a sonogram of my thyroid that shows 2 nodules. One is 1.5 cm and the other is 1 cm. The large one is solid and vascular- I didn't ask about the smaller one.

My blood tests:

August 2013: On 0.25 Levothyroxine

TSH 1.70 (Range 0.10 - 5.50)

Free T4 1.0 (0.7 - 1.6)

Free T3 2.5 (2.3 - 4.2)

November 2013: On 0.050 Levothyroxine (started in August)

TSH 0.43 Ranges same as above

Free T4 0.9

Free T3 not tested

January 2014: Still on .050 Levothyroxine

Cortisol 0.7 (0.7 - 1.6)

Free T4 1.48 (0.10 - 5.50)

Free T3 2.7 (2.3 - 4.2)

Thyroperoxidase AB 17 (<35)

I asked for more tests, but they either weren't done, or the results are not in yet.

I feel I am under-medicated, but I want to know if this is an autoimmune thing like Hashi's. I can't figure out if I am having problems converting T4 to T3. Also, any insight on the nodules?

Thanks so much.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

bump


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

?


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

ifthespiritmovesme said:


> ?


bumping it so others see it.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If a nodule is solid and vascular and larger than 1cm, you need to have it biopsied. If you are dealing with thyroid cancer, then all the meds and lab tests in the world won't help you feel better. So, rule that out first.


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks Joplin1975. I was hoping it wasn't "suspicious". At least I know what my next step will be.

Thanks again.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had (have?) Hashi's and also had antibodies for Grave's. So, I'll give you my standard line: If I were in your shoes, I'd be crossing my fingers that its cancer. Cancer is WAY easier to deal with than the autoimmune crap. It's pretty automatic -- yank out that thyroid, attend to any additional treatments, and then go on with your life. With Hashi's and Grave's, the standard protocol is to try to control it, with mixed reviews. I see plenty of people here suffering for ups and downs for years and I consider myself to be lucky.


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeah - I'm thinking along the same lines....

Thanks so much..


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Agreed! I fought Hashi's for over 10 years, and while many of those years were okay, the last two were really rough. Now that my thyroid is out, even though I've gone hypo again while switching medications, I no longer have those awful swings that are so hard to control.


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks Jenny V. I haven't had the hyper swings (or if I have, I probably felt normal for a change) But I've had Hypo problems forever - Just in the last 6 months, got my Frees tested for the first time, so of course before that, my TSH was "Normal" so I went untreated for 35-40 years. Finally, my doctors are listening to me (a little) about having a thyroid problem. I hope they take the damn thing out.

Thanks again....


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

Just an update- My PCP called me tonight. I missed the call, so won't hear back from him till Monday. Gosh - he sounded very concerned about my sonogram results.

It only took them about 40 years to become concerned...Sheesh...


----------

